# 2 x Aquasky 2.0 vs 1 Fluval 3.0



## Cooper Patterson (Oct 16, 2018)

I have been fixated on light fixtures!! I keep coming back to Fluval 3.0 and sometimes I think about the Current USA plus Pro (both are only 134 right now on drsfostersmith). But I had the idea to use 2 of the weaker aquasky 2.0, as they also have a 24/7 mode and use the same app as the Fluval 3.0 and are about 70 a pop.

I have a well planted standard 29g(30" wide) with pressurized CO2. Currently using a beamswork but want more light and customization/ aka features 

My thoughts on the Aquasky is that I can place one on the front and one in the back to increase coverage. Info on this light has been hard to find, it looks like Aquarium Coop tested the 1.0 next to the fluval plant 2.0 and it got about half of the PAR (70 on the aquasky 1.0 vs 130 for the Fluval plant 2.0). 

So assuming that there isn't a significant PAR difference in the most recent iterations (a topic of much debate... I know), would 2 70 PAR be roughly as capable as one 130 PAR?

Would having a front and back light be beneficial on a 30g?

My thoughts are: 
I would probably need to dial either of these options down. 
2 lights would be neat except having to control them separately and mess with 2 x the fixtures when I clean my tank or mess with my plants
2 lights would be good just in case one went down... kind of a stretch here, but just brain storming...
1 light would be easier and the 3.0 or the Current plus pro are both plenty powerful

Please let me know what you think! I have looked around quite a bit and have considered many different lights, love the idea of the AI but it's coverage is not good for me (24"). I am open to other options that are in the same ballpark price wise, but I do think I would prefer a low profile out of sight light (like the ones considered above). I have also considered the gimmicky Current serenity, but I would prefer to have too much PAR that I can dial back than to not have enough, Current rates it at about half of the plus pro.

Thanks!

Bump: Really old Tank Picture just for fun!


----------



## Cooper Patterson (Oct 16, 2018)

Nobody likes me... guess I'll go eat worms


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Cooper Patterson said:


> Nobody likes me... guess I'll go eat worms


I think it's just a tough question. 

Obviously the 3.0 would be overkill judging by your current setup, so would 2 x aquaskys. I think you should do a pro / con chart for each, and choose the one that better suits what you want. 

I agree, 1 x 3.0 coverage in the corners is slightly lacking, but it offers loads of proven light for plants. Aquasky... coverage is better but it wan't built to grow plants. But, you have more control ability with 2 than the single 1. 

Do the aquasky's use the app controller like the 3.0?


----------



## hverma (Mar 24, 2011)

I would go with the Fluval as it provides more than enough light to grow medium-high light plants and for the convenience of the app controller. 

You can adjust the height a little bit to get coverage in corners. 

Of course I am biased as I own it for my 55g and 29g planted tanks. Plants are doing great and new growth visible on all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

My own personal opinion - don't bother with the Current USA plus Pro. Their RGB chips are pretty pathetic in my opinion. At one point I had (2) of those fixtures on my 75g tank and was still getting poor growth. I ended up adding a pair of Fluval 2.0 lights (24" long each) to the mix and things improved a bit.

I now have the (2) Fluval 2.0 lights on the wifes 24" wide 40g cube and the plants could not be happier. 

I also have a Fluval 3.0 Nano light on a 5g cube - MUCH happier with their Bluetooth app. Would highly recommend the Fluval product over the Current product for growing plants.


















Her 40g cube


----------



## Cooper Patterson (Oct 16, 2018)

Quagulator said:


> I think it's just a tough question.
> 
> Obviously the 3.0 would be overkill judging by your current setup, so would 2 x aquaskys. I think you should do a pro / con chart for each, and choose the one that better suits what you want.
> 
> ...


You have summed up my dilemma perfectly. The Fluval Aquasky 2.0 does have the blue-tooth app, like the Fluval Planted 3.0 except it has the weather effects added. 

I guess I didn't think about raising the planted 3.0 to reduce dead spots near the top of the glass. 

I think I am kind of leaning towards the 2 x Fluval aquasky 2.0 set ups just to get the better coverage, my concern is if the aquasky provides enough usable light for my plants, aka PAR. 

I know the Planted 3.0 will provide more than enough PAR for my current and future needs, but then I sacrifice coverage a bit, not only in the corners but also with the blocking of light by my taller plants. It would almost be better if the it were wider so the source of the light was wider.

Ideally I would go with one Planted 3.0 and one aquasky 2.0... which maybe is what I will do.


----------



## Fly2High (Dec 21, 2017)

I have a 29gal(30”) tank and purchased a Fluval Planted 3.0. Excellent light. Since I got the 24” model light, I just planted plants in those sections that get less light with lower light requiring plants. I have buce wavy green and anubias petite in the lower light sections, crypt wendtii red and undulata in the mid light and styrogenes repens, bacopa Carolina, athernanthra. Renekii and Ludwigia repens (Red) in the higher light. Mermaid weed isn’t doing well as the only plant not doing well. For me, I like having the option of a variety of plants in the same tank. What I thought was going to be a disadvantage turned out to be an advantage. My suggestion is buy what you like and works for you.

I will add that I wish this light had more options for color slots and transitions. You only have day and a night setting with one transition between each. I would have liked to split the daylight into 2 and have a twilight setting and a off night setting but you cannot. I just make the best of it.


----------



## Cooper Patterson (Oct 16, 2018)

Immortal1 said:


> My own personal opinion - don't bother with the Current USA plus Pro. Their RGB chips are pretty pathetic in my opinion. At one point I had (2) of those fixtures on my 75g tank and was still getting poor growth. I ended up adding a pair of Fluval 2.0 lights (24" long each) to the mix and things improved a bit.
> 
> I now have the (2) Fluval 2.0 lights on the wifes 24" wide 40g cube and the plants could not be happier.
> 
> I also have a Fluval 3.0 Nano light on a 5g cube - MUCH happier with their Bluetooth app. Would highly recommend the Fluval product over the Current product for growing plants.


Thanks! I appreciate your comparison and insight!

I think I have written off the Current now completely. I like Current for their features and how well integrated some of their products, like the orbit, are but that is superfluous. 

I think then I will get the Fluval 3.0 and if I have coverage problems I can add a small cheaper light and run it on a manual timer!!

Thanks again for you post and photos!

Bump:


Fly2High said:


> I have a 29gal(30”) tank and purchased a Fluval Planted 3.0. Excellent light. Since I got the 24” model light, I just planted plants in those sections that get less light with lower light requiring plants. I have buce wavy green and anubias petite in the lower light sections, crypt wendtii red and undulata in the mid light and styrogenes repens, bacopa Carolina, athernanthra. Renekii and Ludwigia repens (Red) in the higher light. Mermaid weed isn’t doing well as the only plant not doing well. For me, I like having the option of a variety of plants in the same tank. What I thought was going to be a disadvantage turned out to be an advantage. My suggestion is buy what you like and works for you.
> 
> I will add that I wish this light had more options for color slots and transitions. You only have day and a night setting with one transition between each. I would have liked to split the daylight into 2 and have a twilight setting and a off night setting but you cannot. I just make the best of it.


I like a variety as well and don't mind working around things. But if I am to replace my beamswork, I want it to be at least as good if not better, preferably the latter. I am mainly looking to upgrade quality of light with more control, because I like to tinker. 

I do think it sucks they can not make a 30" model, but I suppose a 20g tank is not used as much in applications that would require higher end lighting?? IDK, I just want what I want and I want it now!! :laugh2:


----------



## Cooper Patterson (Oct 16, 2018)

Update.... I was going mad with indecision. So I ended up buying a new tank and the Fluval 3.0 at 36 inches to go with it!! I went so mad about coverage issues and wanting a new light that I am overcoming the no 30inch model (only a 24 inch or 36 inch for me to be stuck in between) that I bought a whole new set up... ridiculous but I am pumped! I will post results when I finally get everything all swapped over. 

Old set up : 29g with Beamswork DA FSPEC (30" 40 watt)
New set up : 47g with Fluval 3.0 36 inch (ordered the Seaclear acrylic 50g rectangle 36" x 15" x 20")

I won't get a chance to do this until late December but I will try and remember to post a follow up in case anyone cares! My wife says only one tank in our current house, so this will be an experiment in transferring contents from one tank into another.

I did get the new stand, and couldn't wait. So now the 29g is on the new stand, I just ordered the light with 15% off from aquarium coop for black Friday and should be here in about a week (I guess). The tank is in but I have not even opened it, I know that if I open it that I would break down and just swap everything over now... but I need sleep and am too busy for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

I had a similar dilemma. I purchased the Aquasky on a whim for my new planted build and was so amazed by the great app and effect that the colors have on my fish that I was just planning on getting two more so I could stack the lights next to each other for more par. My other idea was to get a pair of Plant 3.0's to pair with it to give my plants that extra punch. 

I went back and forth for a few weeks and just could not make up my mind. I did not want to dull that wonderful color pop that the Aquasky was providing to my fish. Just like you, I agonized about the decision and which way I wanted to go. 

I did end up getting two Plant 3.0's to pair with it. The 3.0 adds pink in addition to more blue and three different colors of white. I have them set up on my large tank growing out plants for the new build. I was worried that the 3.0s would wash out the color from the Aquasky but it turns out that my fish still pop with color when they swim into the fluval lit area. In fact, I think the pink light adds a new dimension to their color. I believe the blue is a different wavelength than the blue on the RGB as well. 

The App works seamlessly for all three and I have them fading in and out separately so that the Aquasky comes on early with reduced white (to extend my viewing time). Then I have the first Plant 3.0 fade in and the second 3.0 comes in to simulate mid-day sun. Reverse order for sunset. I can still schedule an occasional night time thunder storm and some clouds in the morning and evening to mix things up a bit. 

I feel you can't go wrong with either of the Fluvals. They are both wonderfully controllable, high quality lights.

I hope they upgrade the app to allow separate ramps for each color as that would take customization to the next level.


----------

